# Snow in Redrose loft



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Had a lot of snow blow into the loft through the ridge vent on the new red rose loft, it was a storm not just normal snow fall. Is anyone doing anything about this ? I am wondering if i should build something on the insde of this ridge vent that can be closed when the snow is coming? maybe it isn't even necessary for winter months with the windows open?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have been saying that for years. Cut it off and put a cap over it.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

what sort of cap, like the ridge vents they sell at the home stores or build something with painted plywood. whats the best thing to cut that metal roof once its up there?


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, like Shadybug said. Cut the thing off and put a vented ridge cap on. I never thought that was a good design.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You could cut it with a skill saw with a metal cutting blade. I just had a metal roof installed on my house and thats what they used to cut holes for the sky lites. Get a cap that goes with the roofing you got.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Snow in the loft is no good we all know that it sounds like an easy fix. u should take care of it, the sooner the better


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

aarongreen123 said:


> what sort of cap, like the ridge vents they sell at the home stores or build something with painted plywood. whats the best thing to cut that metal roof once its up there?


The cap would go over the roof tin, there is some material that air will flow through that you put under the edge of the cap in the open spaces. After you cut the long piece off, you just screw the cap on. Easy fix.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey shadybug would you be able to send me a link to something like you are refering too? I got the roofing 2nd hand and the hardware stores seems to have their headn
In their arse and is clueless, something lowes sells? Like this?
http://www.lowes.com/pd_12769-1115-...currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=ridge+cap&facetInfo=


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

This should be it.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_57590-28906..._s?Ntt=ridge+cap+for+metal+roofing&facetInfo=


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Shady thanks man, just get nailed to the raised parts of the corrugation or the low parts that actually re against the wood? Can you tell i am an expert or what


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Tomorrow morning, I will post you some pic of my house roof and ridge vents to give you a better idea


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Ok thanks for the help?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If you need any more let me know. You can see the stuff they put under the edge to let air through and keep other stuff out.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

makes sense. i went up to Lowes last night, i found the cap and the stuff that goes under it. problem is they only sell it in 50ft rolls. 

I am leaning toward just covering the gap with hardware cloth and nailing on the cap. That should keep critters out, and let air in/out. 
thansk shady


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

That will work. Thats what I did on my first loft.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Aarongreen123. How are you doing on your ridge vent.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

i am still waiting for weather to cooperate, but, since finishing up the windows it seems to have changed the airflow in the loft and i am not getting snow now. i am still going to do it, but it has a little less urgency. here are some of my new birds!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice looking birds


----------

